
A User Interface Definition Language in Common Lisp - luccastera
http://www.defmacro.org/ramblings/ui-dsl.html
======
apgwoz
I was skeptical of the title. How would this be different than using sexp's to
define xml? I read it anyway because defmacro.org never disappoints and it
didn't today either.

The concepts that he presents have been around for a very long time, but I've
never seen them implemented in a way I really liked. I've already bought into
this way.

------
jimbokun
1\. Good use of objects. 2\. The use of CSS provides a good way for
customizing look and feel without diving into source code so much.

------
gibsonf1
Ok, I'm seriously interested in this. Nice work!

------
pchristensen
Nice work, once again! Keep it up, Slava.

